# Climb Kings Peak on 70th Birthday



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made an unsuccessful attemp to climb Kings Peak on my 70th birthday. My solo attempt was thwarted by soft snow....post-holing in the upper elevations.









Walked into basin in the afternoon.









1st night slept here, no tent









Upper Henrys Fork Basin May 30 2021









Kings Peak on the horizon in the "V"









2nd night slept here, coupla hundred feet above Gunsight Pass









post hole to my crotch









Some places you could walk on top of the snow.









Some places you couldn't.









OK, I give up. Been on Kings 5 times. Will do my 6th time after the snow melts....geeze.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't you know that you are suppose to pack snowshoes? 

Congrats on the attempt. It has been a number of years since I have been on top of one of Colorado's 14er's. I highly doubt that I could do it now.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! 

When I grow up, I want to be like Goob.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats on the attempt! If you don't get it you can always give it a try on the 71st. Although it is a little sad to that you didn't need to ski in.

I'm always impressed by your exploits. For me I can only try to remember the good times.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's good you're still getting after it, Goob! Here's to many top of the peak and TOTPs (Top of the page) to come!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Uhhhh........this is my favorite thread.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is totally awesome. You DA Man


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You are a Bad A$$ Goob!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is the second damndest thing I've ever seen


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Short story:

A young Idaho man fell 750ft off the west side of Kings and died last summer. His best friend and the best friend's dad hiked into the Basin to place a memorial on the top of Kings Peak (boy, the Forest Service frowns on that). They had snow shoes but ditched them 2/3rds the way into Gun Sight Pass. They said they took them off and put them back on "a million times". I figured as much and didn't feel so bad about leaving my snowshoes home after hearing that.

If it was a normal snow year there woulda been snow from Elkhorn Crossing to the top of Kings around June 1 and I coulda wore snowshoes or took cross country skis. A number of people do Kings every year on skis when the snow gets hard n crusty, about mid-February. A few walk in (or attempt to walk in) with the aid of snow shoes.


























Dollar Lake


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s pretty awesome!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

keep the adventures coming!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> keep the adventures coming!


Thanks. I just came back from a golden trout backpacking trip but, odd, I can't remember a thing.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Happy birthday Goob. Sorry you didn’t make it all the way but it’s good to see there’s still some water up there.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks. I just came back from a golden trout backpacking trip but, odd, I can't remember a thing.


So, what you’re saying is that you caught some goldens in nottellingyouoryourmom stream using a noneofyourdamnbusiness fly?!? 😉


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> So, what you’re saying is that you caught some goldens in nottellingyouoryourmom stream using a noneofyourdamnbusiness fly?!? 😉


No, didn't catch any goldens....got skunked.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Goob, your making some "young guns" look lazy. Good on ya!!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

This is awesome. I knew I liked you, Goob.


----------

